# What's your sign?



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Mom and I were talking today, and reading the paper. We came to the page with astrological sign predictions and, as usual, checked ours.
It got me thinking, though...do you guys believe in that stuff? What's your sign? Do you feel like the typical personality traits listed for your sign fit you?


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

My sign is yield usually.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I am a Libra. I think the traits listed fit me. I read my horoscope if I see them but I don't believe in them.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm a Sagittarius. Fits me well but I don't read horoscopes


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm a Cancer. I feel like some of the personality traits fit me, but definitely not all. I do read my horoscope if it's handy, but I think it's mostly coincidental if it's right.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Maybe I'm a Leo!! [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bZ_hMvACYo[/ame]

I can't help it, I always think of this song - I am a Leo*


----------



## neverfear (Sep 26, 2006)

"The Cross"


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Born Under a Bad Sign!


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

handymama said:


> Mom and I were talking today, and reading the paper. We came to the page with astrological sign predictions and, as usual, checked ours.
> I*t got me thinking, though...do you guys believe in that stuff*? ...


Not in the remotest possible way.

Think about it for a minute. Stars, light years away. Somehow having ANYTHING to do with your personality. Why wouldn't the moon have vastly more effect? It profoundly affects all the oceans in the world. Nobodies ever proposed that the moon has any real effect on people or their personality makeup depending on when they were born.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

According to astrology, my "planet" is the moon!:what:


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Snake oil pseudo science.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Malamute said:


> Not in the remotest possible way.
> 
> Think about it for a minute. Stars, light years away. Somehow having ANYTHING to do with your personality. Why wouldn't the moon have vastly more effect? It profoundly affects all the oceans in the world. Nobodies ever proposed that the moon has any real effect on people or their personality makeup depending on when they were born.


Try working in the ER or nursing home on a full moon:run:


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

homefire2007 said:


> Try working in the ER or nursing home on a full moon:run:


I have. Huge difference! forgot to add, I work with dementia patients on night shift lol


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Yup, that would explain a few things about me.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Skamp said:


> Snake oil pseudo science.


At the risk of sounding stupid....huh?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im a Le BRA. Figgers. lol. Yup what goes for Librans for the most part goes for me.

Whats your favorite color Tambo?


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

handymama said:


> I have. Huge difference! forgot to add, I work with dementia patients on night shift lol


Wow! Next full moon I will be sending massive positive thoughts and vibes your way. It ain't easy working a dementia unit in the best of times!


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

You ain't kidding lol thanks


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Kudos to you Handymama! I worked in an Alzheimer's unit during the day and it was crazy town during full moons. I've seen what those night shift ladies looked like when we got there the morning after. Bless your heart!

I am a Libra and yeah most of the traits fit. It's funny that you brought this up 'cause just a couple of days ago, I introduced the kids to their astrological signs. My son's sign, Pisces, fit him to a T! I find it interesting but purely for entertainment purposes


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

well they can't make up their minds what I am. in some books I've read I'm a libra in others a scorpio. I say I'm a scorpio because whenever I read it it's spot on .libra not at all. ~Georgia.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

What's up with all the libras lol


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

The traits describes me very accurately. Daily horoscopes almost never. I think there is something to it. I think one needs a reading by someone that really knows it though, to be of any value. The daily scopes are either coincidental or gibberish. At least that's been my experience.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm a Capricorn. Really! A goat! I might read sometimes in passing but my mother's swears it fits me to a tee. Hmm but she only means the good traits. The bad ones don't fit at all. Mother knows best. YUP! She does. LOL


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

handymama said:


> What's up with all the libras lol


Maybe they just talk a lot? eep:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

U think about it handymama. Back in them olden days when there wernt the kinds of fun we can find at home today. Janurary got ALFUL cold back then, and in them old time houses, the bestus way to stay warm was to snuggle up with your hunny,. Well 9 months later you got a buncha kids who are libras.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

LIBRAS< Whats your favorite color??


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

That actually makes sense Bill.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yup. Accidents happen lol


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Mine's purple, since the libras are busy.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Mine's purple, too


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

homefire2007 said:


> Try working in the ER or nursing home on a full moon:run:


 And you have helped make my point. 

So far nobody has said that the moon at the moment of your birth has anything to do with your personality, thought it does seem to have some effect on some people at certain times of the month. Scientific studies on the matter seem weak on any specific differences in days of the month, though anecdotal references abound.

I still fail to see how stars that are light years away could possibly have any effect whatsoever on someones personality based on where the stars were when they were born. I don't think theres been the slightest hint of scientific basis behind that assertion that astrology has any basis in fact.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Prolly not but it's nifty to ponder


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

No comment on whether astrology is true or not, or why there are lots of Libras. But, in my time here I _have _noticed that there seems to be a disproportionately large amount of ladies in ST that are in the nursing/medical field. What's up with that? Is there some connection between a homesteady lifestyle and the tendency towards nurturing that might have attracted them to their chosen career?


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Sounds highly possible. But you gotta figure the jobs in the area too. Where I'm at the only jobs around are either restaurants, stores, or the medical field. Guess which pays best? Don't get me wrong, I love my job. But that was a big factor.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

handymama said:


> ..... It got me thinking, though...do you guys believe in that stuff? What's your sign? Do you feel like the typical personality traits listed for your sign fit you?


Sure I believe in it, I study and practise astrology in my fashion. So do the people who publish the Farmer's Almanac. As for others who believe - Kings and Queens, Presidents and Prime Ministers and other nobility, and corporate business people who are extremely wealthy all know the benefits of having a good astrologer working for them and offering them guidance.

I'm Aquarius. the typical personality traits for my sign fit me for the most part, combined with the traits given by my ascendent, moon and other planets positions at the time of my birth. When all the planets and the time are taken into consideration within a horoscope that is what contributes to each person being a unique individual.





Malamute said:


> And you have helped make my point.
> 
> So far nobody has said that the moon at the moment of your birth has anything to do with your personality, thought it does seem to have some effect on some people at certain times of the month. Scientific studies on the matter seem weak on any specific differences in days of the month, though anecdotal references abound.
> 
> I still fail to see how stars that are light years away could possibly have any effect whatsoever on someones personality based on where the stars were when they were born. I don't think theres been the slightest hint of scientific basis behind that assertion that astrology has any basis in fact.


Nobody mentioned the moon (or other planets) at the moment of birth because the people on this forum aren't astrologers and wouldn't think of it. An astrologer does know about it and the first thing an astrologer would look at is the position of all celestial bodies at the time of birth, not just the sun or the moon. It is all the planets working together is what contributes largely to each individual's unique personality.

You say you don't see how stars light years away can have an effect, and I doubt anyone here can explain it to you fully enough to help you understand. But I have to ask you this question - have you tried? Have you actually spent a lot of time researching and studying it yourself in any attempt to understand how it works? I think the answer is no, you've never looked into it and studied it - otherwise you _would_ understand. Taking educational courses and doing your own personal research and studying of what has been published and taught about it over the past 6,000 years by professional astrologers is the only way to understand it. It takes effort and dedication to learn about it.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

handymama said:


> Sounds highly possible. But you gotta figure the jobs in the area too. Where I'm at the only jobs around are either restaurants, stores, or the medical field. Guess which pays best? Don't get me wrong, I love my job. But that was a big factor.


Exactly.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Actually I have looked a bit into that part about ascendant and moon at the time of my birth, and I gotta say then, I DID match up better. It made sense.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Look at this: http://www.alabe.com/freechart/ Fill in the birth information in the fields where requested, submit it, and it will tell you where all the planets were at the time of your birth with a basic explanation of each one's influence on your personality, character traits, goals and objectives.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks Paumon!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

OK, I went there too. Some of what I read seems fairly accurate, and a little is spot on. Yet, I've always been leery of this stuff because of the ambiguous nature of the personality descriptions I've often read.

All except these. Nothing ambiguous there:nanner:

...attract friends and associates who are exciting, different and sometimes a bit odd.

...sense of humor tends toward being earthy and slapstick crude.

...a bit offbeat and eccentric. 

What? Do they have surveillance drones?


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Mine was great. Described me very well. Even included the aforementioned nurturing lol


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

"There are two kinds of people in the world, the kind that think there are two kinds of people in the world, and the kind that know better." It works with twelve too.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

stop raining on our parades here


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Libra
Purple-Orange-Yellow.

Think brightly painted Cuban restaurant colors or the colors of Mardi Gras


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

When I worked emergency dispatch everyone always said things like, oh no, it's a full moon tonight", but I noticed that the really crazy nights were always during the waining moon.
But, mostly, they were on the weekends.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Ours seemed worst right before the full moon hit. Then everybody would slowly calm down.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

vicker said:


> "There are two kinds of people in the world, the kind that think there are two kinds of people in the world, and the kind that know better." It works with twelve too.


That's because there are really three kinds of people: those who can count and those who can't.
Plus, 5 out of 4 people can't do fractions.


----------



## neverfear (Sep 26, 2006)

If you have 2 minutes to spare, this video clip might peak your interest to a truly mind blowing experience in learning something. The entire video is just over an hour long. Here's the two minute clip.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfHS8Nl8BzM[/ame]


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I think they waited on me to be working. I'm not kidding. I got all of the crazy stuff, all the time. The first week I worked we had 4 fires, a head on collision with two fatalities, an ice storm, and a fellow walked in shot through the face. All when I was working, no one else. In seven years had every call you could imagine, a plane with 7 people fell from the sky, I helped deliver a baby over the phone (hilarious), hostage situations, suicides, a man choking on a piece of steak and too big for his wife to do the hymlech maneuver (got a commendation for that one), a lady who would have witches on her porch, you name it. Lol! I got all the craZy stuff. They should have been saying, "oh no, Vicker's dispatching tonight. 
I'm Aquarius.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Bless your heart! That was interesting.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I think anyone outside the medical field just can't comprehend the sheer weirdness we deal with day to day lol! You gotta have a fabulous sense of humor to even attempt direct patient care.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

vicker said:


> When I worked emergency dispatch everyone always said things like, oh no, it's a full moon tonight", but I noticed that the really crazy nights were always during the waining moon.
> But, mostly, they were on the weekends.


The full moon might affect caregivers perceptions, too. Or waning


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Malamute said:


> And you have helped make my point.
> 
> So far nobody has said that the moon at the moment of your birth has anything to do with your personality, thought it does seem to have some effect on some people at certain times of the month. Scientific studies on the matter seem weak on any specific differences in days of the month, though anecdotal references abound.
> 
> I still fail to see how stars that are light years away could possibly have any effect whatsoever on someones personality based on where the stars were when they were born. I don't think theres been the slightest hint of scientific basis behind that assertion that astrology has any basis in fact.


And I don't understand exactly how electricity works but I know it does. I find many things interesting even if I don't get the 'nuts and bolts' of it. Mystery is science unexplained (in my view) .


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

About the moon and personality/behavior influence. Some of these studies are a bit old but it's a bit interesting. 

http://faculty.washington.edu/chudler/moon.html

Just shows personal perception is not always ... a common denominator.

Libra here. Lots of libras are here to help...in service positions in industry. I know a lot of Capricorns that happen to be in the care-giving field as well.

Oh Bill, my favorite color...I refuse to decide, I like all of them.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I am a Scorpio:angel: :heh:


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Fowler said:


> I am a Scorpio:angel: :heh:


I know. :lookout:


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

At least we're getting a bit of variety now lol


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

What?:shrug:....LOL!!!


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Fowler...I saw that one coming. I heart you bunches.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

handymama said:


> At least we're getting a bit of variety now lol


I am different for sure.....LOL!!!!:happy2:


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm a Capricorn. Cancer and Taurus drive me to distraction!

Mon


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm sorry for my shortcomings then lol


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

My mother did horoscopes for decades. She never took money but asked the person to donate to the local humane society. She freaked out when they wanted to honor her with a dinner. A person could tell her their birth date and she would invariably surprise them with something out of their past that happened at a specific time. She was getting calls from all over the country from word of mouth.

It's like anything else, the devil's in the details and mom eventually came to believe the devil was involved. After close to fifty years she dropped it cold. 

I can take it or leave it. Something is going on in the cosmos that is involved in our lives. I see astrology as a small window with the old hazey glass that's hard to see through. Our minds are almost always happy to fill in the picture given a clue that resonates.

Gypsies telling fortunes know the game. Life, love or money. One of those grabs them every time.

Leo here.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> Im a Le BRA. Figgers. lol. Yup what goes for Librans for the most part goes for me.
> 
> Whats your favorite color Tambo?


Green


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> yup. Accidents happen lol


Too funny!! My Momma always said " Your sister was an experiment and you were an accident."!!


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

frogmammy said:


> I'm a Capricorn. Cancer and Taurus drive me to distraction!
> 
> Mon


Taurus is interesting. Scorpios are my nemesis. Intriguing as hell but there's always something not revealed. They're also good at believing something is true that's farfetched. The last Scorpio I sort of dated thought I was possibly a fugitive. The fact I've been the subject of at least three or four background investigations from local, state and federal entities over the past few years didn't faze her. I forgot to tell her one of the exes worked as a state police dispatcher and had access to lots of agencies including Interpol. I'm sure she checked me out prior.

Scorpios are very independent. If they think you're even thinking about controlling them, the fourth of July fireworks show is going to be nothing in comparison. Same goes for anything, ANYTHING, that can be construed as criticism. There's no bomb shelter deep enough. 

And don't ask questions or even think about raising your hand.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

My mom and ex are scorpios. Great to me as friends. Run far otherwise lol.
I'd say the sign I always clash hard with is Gemini. Idk why.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

I am Gemini, June 7th.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I'm Capricorn with some Sagittarius thrown in.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Aries seems to be pretty accurate


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Gemini here, think it's spot on


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2014)

Am I the only Pisces on here?


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

TraciInTexas said:


> Am I the only Pisces on here?


Deep waters. My grandfather was a Pisces. We got along like a house on fire. Although they say fire and water don't mix. My husband was a Gemini and #1 son a Libra and #2 son a Leo. It's all good!


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Pisces here.

Some of the descriptions are accurate, others aren't.

I don't put any stock into it though.

Been in law enforcement for 17 years though. The full moon thing happens all the time.

Oh, and favorite color is dark reddish orange.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I can't say I agree with all of this. Some of it yes but not all.

http://zodiac-signs-astrology.com/zodiac-signs/libra.htm


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

My sign is, No trespassing. :happy2:


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Well, I'm the only cancer. Let's hear it for freaks!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Gemini.....which probably doesn't surprise anyone that knows me. Sometimes I think I am triplets or quadruplets rather than twins. 



Paumon said:


> Look at this: http://www.alabe.com/freechart/


:shocked: This is freaky accurate! Parts of it don't apply at all, but those are the parts that apply to 'my generation' rather than personal things about me. 

I think I see a theme here....

"You have a quick, bright and agile mind, but an extremely short attention span.....

Your mind is active, quick and agile. You are very restless and you get bored easily........You also love to travel......

You tend to be very shy and not very self-assertive. You are supercritical about how you appear to others. Even though you may think you are uninteresting and dull, you are actually quite soft- spoken, orderly, neat and very likable. You are a perfectionist with high standards, and at times you can be quite tactless in pointing out the faults of others....... You have a crisp, no-nonsense approach to dealing with others. Never lazy or self-indulgent, you tend to be dedicated to the work ethic. "


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

handymama said:


> Well, I'm the only cancer. Let's hear it for freaks!


Nope you're not the only one.

Let your freak flag fly baby! LOL

You got that dark sense of humor too?


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes ma'am lol


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Paumons link was very accurate for me also. I'm a Gemini too.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

What do you think ?

Moon influence.
Attracted by water , but attached terrestrials.
Rainy day people .
Supposedly compatible with Taurus. Might be , but don't
make that a permanent relationship.
We know what we are .


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

All BS. Identical twins are born at the same place and time, have identical DNA, live their formative years in the exact same environment, and for all intents and purposes might as well be the same person. But, they are completely different from one another, and have very different personalities. 
The idea that someone can look at the position of the stars and planets at a given time in the past and tell me who I am is ridiculous. To even suggest that they can tell me what I should do tomorrow is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Convoy (Dec 2, 2012)

Aries here - yep the horny goat :happy2:


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't know.... There may be something to it all. I have a perfectly mummified piece of apple that I preserved under my certified scale model of the Great Pyramid. Of course, it was started precisely on the moment of perfect equilibrium between all three of my biorhythms. :happy2:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

If you rehydrate it you can make a fried pie.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Good idea. But it only works on Friday the 13th, under the light of a full moon when my third eye can see the apple's reincarnated aura.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

My birthday is the 13th


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Of Friday?


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Sometimes it falls on a Friday. Its in July.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

You should rehydrate it on during the waxing moon, and fry it during the waxing moon, if you want it to be fluffy. If you want it crispy you should do it during the waning moon, but that is going to pull on your apple and make it soggy. Maybe, if you rehydrate your apple during the waxing moon (late), and fry it during the waning moon (early) you get a good pie.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2014)

I remember reading about that in an Edgar Cayce cookbook.


----------



## neverfear (Sep 26, 2006)

vicker said:


> Identical twins... ...might as well be the same person.


As far as I know, one is good, and one is evil.

My identical is the evil one, and we are defiantly NOT "the same person"!


:hobbyhors


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

Taurus which is fitting because I am usually full of bull.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't mean disrespect or offense to the beliefs of those who take it seriously, but I call BullShoes to the whole premise of astrology. 

Because I don't believe everything I am told (or what _appears_ to be truth), I like to research things for myself. Astrology is one of them.

Why? I am one of many who do not &#8220;fit&#8221; their supposed astrological sign, so I was intrigued enough to seriously research why so many people are such strong believers in astrology. 

To briefly summarize what I have found:

A little background: Babylonian astrology was the first organized system of astrology, which took root in the 2nd millennium BC. It was created within the religious context of divination and omen seeking (and was also strictly forbidden by the laws of the Israelites and the early Christians). Before the 7th century, understanding of the science of astronomy was fairly primitive. (Notice there is a distinct difference between astronomy and astrology.) About 300 years later, Babylonian mathematical calculations progressed to the point to be able to calculate planetary positions with a little better accuracy. 

According to_ Mesopotamian Astrology_ by Ulla KochWestenholz, 1995, Museum of Tusculanum Press:_ &#8220;Babylonian astrology developed within the context of divination. A collection of 32 tablets with inscribed liver models, dating from about 1875 BC, are the oldest known detailed texts of Babylonian divination, and these demonstrate *the same interpretational format as that employed in celestial omen analysis. * Blemishes and marks found on the liver of the sacrificial animal were interpreted as symbolic signs which presented messages from the gods to the king.&#8221; _

Over time, mathematical methods and the study of astronomy was refined and was applied to the old models of divination and omen seeking, which appeared to validate the whole concept of astrology. 

I say &#8220;appeared to validate&#8221;, because *astrology has never progressed much beyond a 50% success rate no matter how many or how varied the tests.*

Here is just one test of many. I am providing the link to this one because the test was devised and conducted by members of the scientific community, as well as *accomplished, well respected astrologers.* So bias be damned.

The results were not favorable for astrologers. _ &#8220;It was as if the astrologers had tossed coins... Their average success rate was only 50.2 percent.&#8221; _http://www.skepsis.nl/astrot.html 

Then, why do many of the astrological personality traits apply so well to the &#8220;other half&#8221; who insist &#8220;It fits me to a Tee&#8221; ?

A little research into the Forer effect will shed a lot of light into this. Studies by the psychologist Bertram Forer showed the inclination of people who identified with personality profiles (which are generically worded to include basic human traits that could apply to many, many people), and who believed they were accurate, custom-tailored profiles specific to their personality. This is why you meet people who say: &#8220;It fits me!&#8221; Or, &#8220;Bah, that does NOT describe me at all.&#8221; 

Under much scientific testing astrology has failed, again and again. So much, that 186 leading scientists signed a statement, titled _Objections to Astrology. _The statement first appeared in the September/October 1975 edition of _The Humanist. _It can still be viewed in the internet archives (link below).

In part, the statement reads:

_Scientists in a variety of fields have become concerned about the increased acceptance of astrology in many parts of the world. We, the undersigned&#8212;astronomers, astrophysicists, and scientists in other fields&#8212;wish to caution the public against the unquestioning acceptance of the predictions and advice given privately and publicly by astrologers. Those who wish to believe in astrology should realize that there is no scientific foundation for its tenets...._

>snipped for brevity<​
_&#8230;.there is no verified scientific basis... and indeed that there is strong evidence to the contrary. _


The entire statement can be seen here (I found it in the WayBack Machine, an internet archive):
http://web.archive.org/web/20090115214032/http://www.americanhumanist.org/about/astrology.html

I am SO relieved to know that I am not just a product of a mess of deformed DNA which does not conform to the tenets of planetary laws, lol.



.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

So for those of you who found some accuracies in that link I posted, check this next one out. It describes the basic physical appearance features and health characteristics and health vulnerabilities attributed to the sun sign or ascending sign that a person is born under. The moon also contributes somewhat to physical appearance and health but it's the sun and ascendendant that contribute the most. Knowing how astrology effects the health can be helpful.

http://www.astrotheme.com/files/ascendant_appearance_and_health.php

Someone mentioned twins having different personalities even though being born at the same time. It's true that twins, triplets, etc. usually have differences in their personalities. The same can be said of other people who are not related by birth but are born at the same time. I just wanted to mention that twins (and other multiple births) are never born at the same time, not even if taken by C-section. Twins are born seconds or minutes apart when taken by C-section, and in natural birth it's seconds or minutes and sometimes even an hour or two or more between births. With astrology it's not only the date and hour and minute of birth that count, exact seconds count too.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

I am a Leo. Some fits but, I am so not outgoing or loving the limelight. I am a watchers and would rather be invisible in a crowded room. I think birth order behavior is interesting that fits I think..


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I guess that, unless you know,and are confident of the exactness of the recording process, the precise moment of your birth, it would be a waste to bother with it.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

CajunSunshine said:


> I don't mean disrespect or offense to the beliefs of those who take it seriously, but I call BullShoes to the whole premise of astrology...
> 
> I say &#8220;appeared to validate&#8221;, because *astrology has never progressed much beyond a 50% success rate no matter how many or how varied the tests.*
> 
> ...



Hey, no sense confusing the issue with facts. 

Its interesting to me how many people that consider themselves Christians or believers follow or believe in astrology, when the Bible generally associates it with divination, sorcery and witchcraft. I for one though, would put more faith in the ability of a sorcerer or witch to discern something than I would astrology to say anything meaningful.

.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Sagittarius here. I'm normally lucky and happy, as described. Seeing an Aries now (we're both Fire signs - oh my!)


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Malamute said:


> Its interesting to me how many people that consider themselves Christians or believers follow or believe in astrology, when the Bible generally associates it with divination, sorcery and witchcraft.
> 
> .


I have heard many Christians/Believers reason that astrology is harmless fun and not really offensive to their God. Some people actually refuse to associate astrology with divination (although reputable experts and historical records also confirm it).

On the other hand, after a bit of insight more than a few Christians and Believers have made an informed decision to choose loyalty to their God, and refuse to dabble in things that their Creator clearly and vehemently detests. 

But as they say, the mileage varies.


.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I believe in the signs and following them, as I believe they were givin from God through Ecclesiastes


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

My Favorite color is blue, 8 Oct 47


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

FarmboyBill said:


> I believe in the signs and following them, as I believe they were givin from God through Ecclesiastes


 
Could you give specific references?

I've been looking at various sites and nothing is turning up in Ecclesiastes, and nothing that's favorable to astrology. There are a number of references that have astronomical references, which is very different.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

My sign is Caution! No Open Flame!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

arcticow said:


> My sign is Caution! No Open Flame!



Bless Lesley's heart


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Come together!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

E 3 2nd 
A Time to plant, and a time to reap


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

THIS is my sign!!


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

FarmboyBill said:


> E 3 2nd
> A Time to plant, and a time to reap


 
Bill, do you know the difference between astronomy and astrology?

The stars as markers of time, and navigation, and science is astronomy. The stars as having some bearing on the personalities or actions of people is astrology, and is not science, its more like voodoo.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't think the stars have any bearing on anything, but what do I know.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I have so many.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Girl Friends?

Warts?

Pimples?

enimas?


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Some of those too.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Your horoscope for today, tomorrow, next week, next year and the rest of your life. No charge.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I agree with ya Vic. 
I don't believe in horror scopes either.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm a Leo. Lots of the traits are there, that I recall from the last time I saw the list. Chinese sign is the Tiger. Says I make a good friend and a bad enemy.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I magine that could be said about many of us in here.

The one ya gotta watch out for is the one of whom it says
They make a bad friend and a good enema lol


----------

